# Golden Retriever Shovels Snow!



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO6ChrJf8P1Ml2V2GPYhCUg


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Very cute, so clever!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What an amazing boy, great job!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cute video! And such a good boy!


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Now that is cute! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

That's fantastic! Such a good boy! What a great video!


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad you are all enjoying River's video!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

River is quite the helper dog! So cute.


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

River sure does like to help out! He just loves doing things and earning cookies!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is adorable! What a happy dog!


----------

